# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: £245,000 Bentley is pulled from storage & Resurrected! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: £245,000 Bentley is pulled from storage & Resurrected! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Bentley Azure * 


Hello Detailing Fans! Thanks for stopping by the read another write up! Its been a while since the last, I've taken 2,700 photos since 

Anyway, this time we're looking at a Bentley Azure (2010 Model). A very opulent car, luxurious and quiet.

A little more on the car…

_The Bentley Azure is a large, four seater convertible built by Bentley Motors Limited at its factory in Crewe, England. The model debuted in 1995 on the Continental platform and was produced in its original guise until 2003. A completely new version powered by a significantly updated engine and riding on the newer Arnage platform debuted in 2006. According to 2009 research by Internet Company Yahoo, the Azure is the fourth most fuel-consuming car on sale in the United Kingdom.

Volkswagen purchased Bentley from Vickers in 1998, three years into production of the Mark 1 model. Volkswagen executives decided to keep the then-current Azure in production until 2003, then release its successor at a later date. Production of the new Azure began for the 2006 model year.
Now based on the Arnage platform, power comes from the current variant of the Bentley turbocharged V8 making 450 hp (340 kW) and 645 lb·ft (875 N·m) of torque. Volkswagen funded a significant re-working of the engine in 2001 to modernize it, including a switch from the old single-turbo system to a modern twin-turbocharger setup, reducing turbo-lag and increasing horsepower output. A new, model-specific six-speed automatic transmission feeds power to the rear wheels.

Bentley claims a 0 to 60 mile-per-hour time of 5.6 seconds and a top speed of 168 mph (270 km/h), slightly faster than the previous edition and still very good for a vehicle of this size and weight.

RRP £245,000.00 Standard

_

The car was booked in for a Swissvax Enhancement Detail plus leather detail.

I received a call from the car's owner to go and check out the car. The car was bought quite a while before I received a call to go an look at it, and in the mean time it had been in storage. The owner had yet to see the car too. So off I went to visit the car, and I found it under a very dusty Rolls Royce Cover in a dusty basement car park.

Here is it…










Very dusty even under the cover and needing some TLC!

Here is the condition of the paint upon inspection























































After I reported back to the owner, it was booked in and collected by myself a few weeks later (after I pumped the tyres up!)

So into the unit and time to get this Bentley looking like it should! I should point out now, the mileage was still very low.




























So I started with the rims…. and removing the caps.





































Onto washing the bodywork with the dodo's finest!










Thorough clean of the fabric roof with was laden with dust and grime!










Tar Removal



















Once all the little details were complete and the car was properly clean, it was moved into the until still wet for a claying session










And dry off










Now onto inspecting the paintwork. There was a lot of factory sanding marks left in the paintwork. I would have loved to give this a full correction, but the owner wanted an enhancement detail but I still was very happy with the difference we made on the car, as you will see in the pics




























Front wing before










Front Wing After










Single Stage windscreen surround before










After










Much better

Same again on the mirrors



















Various other polishing shots























































The paintwork was then cleaned to remove any polishing oils then Swissvax Cleaner Fluid applied. After this we stepped onto giving the car 2 coats of Swissvax Shield!










Once the wax was curing, there were a few other details needing sorting. One of which were the wheel caps. They were in quite a state and needed some TLC!!

Wheel components laid out on the workbench.



















An idea of the condition…Eeak!










Before polishing










After










They came out so much better! There were some deeper marks, but I was conscious they were delicate!

Once they were polished they had 2x coats of Swissvax Autobahn.










Left to cure










I wasn't happy with the actual centre caps either!










After










50/50 shot










The wax on the car was now buffed off. So once we were done with the exterior I took a few shots of the paint.




























Now its time to get the little details done and the interior wrapped up!

Glass sealed










Roof gully cleaned



















Now, we came to the leather inside and it was very dirty and shiny, not good!










So we cleaned it up and here's how it came out…





































50/50 shot on the bolster!



















The roof cover was in some real need of cleaning and sealing














































Once the leather work was done the interior was completed and brought back to shape!

The chrome work hand polished and sealed.




























The wood was also polished and waxed










Now the engine bay was cleaned, polished and protected also!



















Same goes for the fuel filler cap.










Now all that's done its time to check how it looked after all the work!

Some shots under the sun gun to Asses the finish.




































































































I rolled it outside on the day I was delivering the car back. I took it out with a Range Rover I completed too (more on this in another write up if you want?? you tell me!)




























And finally some pics when the car was dropped off with the owner on a very cold frosty and slippery morning!!



















I hoped you enjoyed the write up and seeing the turnaround on this special Bentley!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous Bentley. Looks fantastic, great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

excellent as always !

Always look forward to Miglior details - top drawer


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work!
Must have taken a while, those things are deceptively huge!

Those wheels though, ew.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow what a stunning car
also your hard work really stands out
very very nice also the rangey looks just as good

thanks for sharing


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

top quality work as usual....

:thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Always loved the Azure's, beautiful motors, just a shame about the colour scheme on this particular one!!

Looks like you've done a fantastic job on it.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Been witing for this Jay. She's a pretty thing and full of life again. Nice touch with the wheels.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Top draw work there right down to the finishing touches :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome work as always Jay


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a big beast, good work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Lovely motor and a cracking detail Jay.

Well done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice work Jay, I did 1 a few years back suffering the same da marks big old beasts.

Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

nice car mate a top work


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks stunning, you can't believe that someone would leave such an amazing car in such poor conditions. Would love to read a write up on the Range Rover too! 

Write up was great, nicely photographed and detailed

Alex


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Jay.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic Detail :thumb:

Would love to see more on the Range Rover


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing work, that car is beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Jay, cracking motor. I am lucky as my neighbour works there so I go the the factory often. Doing an Audi in the Bentley factory is a strange feeling, even stranger as I used to work there when it was Rolls Royce.

I hope you gave that big V8 a good blasting!!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

absolutly stunning Jay!! great write up as well!!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great detail :thumb:


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

I heard that Bentley wet sand the paintwork on their cars from new. Why would they then let it get in such poor condition??!!

And why didn't the owner want a full correction - crazy.

Great job though.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job Jay my old son.....cracking motor.....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work there, car does nothing for me though.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great after your limited time detail Jay, like the wheel cap attention too

Baz


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful.................


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

What a great looking car, and what a work of art you've done on it.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Great results but the car really isn't my thing. I normally like Bentleys too.

I can't understand why the owner of a car like that wouldn't want full correction.

Superb job.

Detritus.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Car looks amazing, a great detail done there by yourself, i think this looks better than a Rolls Royce, love the interior.


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Just stunning matey :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great work but the windscreen surround colour im not keen and the wheel covers are horrendous to my eye the colour just does not work for me.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work. Not too keen on the blue parts personally.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful car, excellent work. That interior is what I imagine the inside of a quarter-of-a-million pound car looks like!

Love all the little extra bits polished too. Detail-ing indeed!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Brilliant work putting it right. 

It somehow doesn't look like a real car, looks a bit surreal, must be how good a job you've done on it!! :thumb:

Odd colour and wheel choices but everyone has a opinion.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work there looks stunning


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Absolutely stunning Jay! :thumb:

Suprised Im saying this but I would actually take that over a RR drophead. Stunning! Absolutely love the blue touches.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks great and the car is really stunning :thumb:

Great work


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic work, looks a great car for wafting along the road on a summer's day. Couldn't believe this though:

"I received a call from the car's owner to go and check out the car. *The car was bought quite a while before I received a call to go an look at it, and in the mean time it had been in storage. The owner had yet to see the car too.* So off I went to visit the car, and I found it under a very dusty Rolls Royce Cover in a dusty basement car park."

Think I'm in the wrong job!

Looks ace now.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely dude !!

That car is pimp!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! :argie:

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

cracking work on a top class motor Jay :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting colour combo, looks like something you would more likely see in Dubai over good ol blighty. Top work as always though. :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Hideous looking though, but worksmanship is A+++


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## Muchee (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW, Epic Detail the wheels turnaround was awesome! A definite +1 on the writeup on the Range.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful Car
Beautiful Colour
Beautiful Work
Beautiful Finish!!!

I think 4 beautys in one post is TOO much but not on this car!!! what s fantastic colour match!!

Brilliant


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

That has to be the prettiest Azure I have seen :argie:

great work and thanks for sharing such a beautiful car.:thumb:


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Great work. 

Would like to read up on the Range Rover!


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

These are proper Bentleys, not the footballers coupe thing.

Fantastic job, and great attention to detail.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work mate. :thumb:
Fantastic motor


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! I'll get to some of the questions when I'm at my mac!


----------



## Pearcy (Jul 12, 2010)

I fitted a stairlift in one of those houses, is it in stockport? Some money around there!


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

That engine bay shot (the close up) is now my back ground wallpaper

Disgustingly beautiful.

Top work mate!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely job, cracking motor.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Aucky said:


> Nice work!
> Must have taken a while, those things are deceptively huge!
> 
> Those wheels though, ew.


It was massive and had the turning circle of an ocean liner!

and yeh... the wheels won't be to everyones taste!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> Nice work Jay, I did 1 a few years back suffering the same da marks big old beasts.
> 
> Paul


Yeh they were full of them! ill be down in crewe soon showing them how its done anyway!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ay4alex said:


> Looks stunning, you can't believe that someone would leave such an amazing car in such poor conditions. Would love to read a write up on the Range Rover too!
> 
> Write up was great, nicely photographed and detailed
> 
> Alex


Time constraints and other issues sometimes get in the way of things like this, the owner is a very very very busy man. But you he went the right way about rectifying the situation right? :thumb:


----------



## ziou (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb work ! fantastic ! :doublesho
One question, could you tell me what is the blue microfiber on the picture? brand?
Thanks you again for sharing with us your work. :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up, great pictures and great finish. I really want to like this particular, car but somethings stopping me. Everyone to there own I guess.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ziou said:


> Superb work ! fantastic ! :doublesho
> One question, could you tell me what is the blue microfiber on the picture? brand?
> Thanks you again for sharing with us your work. :thumb:


it was one I sourced myself from the manufacturer abroad


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh those wheels - what were they thinking. Great job though. Having worked for Bentley, I'd be amazed if those "factory sanding marks" were on it when it left there (if you saw the light tunnel that every car goes through, I'm sure you'd agree). Probably dealer marks! Great recovery though (shame they didn't ask you to change the wheels!).


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

stunning working!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Criminal how a car with so much quality can be left deteriating

Top turnround


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great result and some very fine work.

John Tht.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

That was quite a renovation! Very well done!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That came up lovely. A credit to you.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks much more like it, top job.

How did you not get it dirty delivering it to the customer, or did you trailor it there?

Chris.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats just awesome :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Superb! Cracking job!


----------



## markbigears (Jan 30, 2008)

His taste in cars goes hand in hand with his taste in Housing!


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Prestwich ? by any chance ?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic epic work


----------



## gary2012 (Jul 28, 2012)

beautiful car,amazing work


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow great work!


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome Job - definitely want a write-up of the Range Rover though! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Pefect work!


----------



## denobd (Apr 14, 2012)

very nice work.


----------



## bespoke (Jun 5, 2008)

well done mate !


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

What a beautiful car, fantastic work.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

pefrect job mate


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks beautiful!


----------

